# Need advice on hurting knight armies with marines



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Friends, table top nerds, heretics, lend me your ears! With the preponderance of knight armies, I'm looking for advice on how to put the hurt on them. Playing the objectives is the obvious way to win a game against them, but with a high likelihood of getting tabled before then, I'm looking for other ways to go.

Getting a L.R Achilles or Typhon siege tank or a couple of Leviathan dreads, I don't think will last long in a 2000 point game, especially with going first being doubtful.

My "thinking" at the moment is drop podding company vets with storm shields and combi meltas and grav devastators either in cover or podding in to kill/cripple a knight or two to reduce the "getting tabled" risk, then run and hide with everything else and try snatch some objectives.

As always your advice is deeply appreciated, hugs and kisses Old Man


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

th/ss terms?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The TH/SS termies are great but very expensive, I could have 2 squads of vets with combis and storm shields for 1 hammernator squad. Against knights I think you need numbers on the table to survive the face melting firepower and have bodies still around to grab objectives


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Las pred might be your best bet. Will also prove handy against dreads, vehicles, and anything else that needs to die quickly.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The las predator is the best AT option in the vanilla codex for sure, against knights with the long range melta, unless you are playing along the length of the table, you hit survivability issues from the get go. 

If assault marines could take melta guns, or I could still pod in dreads, it would make fighting knights less challenging. 

Or G.W could make a space marine primariscenturionredemptornought


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

First thing to do is keep calm. Knights look a fair bit more threatening than they actually are. If you refuse to be intimidated you've won half the battle. The number of shots they can put out is actually fairly limited, which is why they have a hard time dealing with horde armies. 

For ranged combat, prefer higher-strength weaponry over high-AP because the Ion Shield gets in the way. You appear to be playing SM, which means your basic bolter kinda sucks against Knights as you really want to spam S5+ against the big ones (Tau get S5 standard, Necron Tesla weaponry similarly works pretty well). 

In CC they don't get the Ion Shields, so additional AP is more valuable there.

Still, it's not like you don't have options, and if all else fails you can always bring a friend.


----------

